# How do you DIY add sound to DC looc?



## PeterH

I am not ready to make the jump to DCC but would like to add sound.

So some locos are DCC ready and they are plug and play pretty much, right?

I saw that Walthers has new Proto 1000 and card that goes with it.

Am thinking about adding sound to non DCC ready trains.

this u-tube video helped a little.... http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PDxFThn-fAc



It seems that you could buy $50 locomotives and install $80 sound cards then speaker for $7 and have a pretty good deal, assuming that the install was not too involved.

Any info on this?

Thanks,
Peter


----------



## scoba1

*DCC Ready DCC Sound in DC Loco*

Take a look at MRC and the little black box $50 on internet.
Install DCC MRC 1665 Steam or 1662 in loco.
Add the MRC black box 1050 to your DC control.
Play the sounds of decoder.

It works I tried it.
Not as good as full DCC control, yet OK


----------

